# Winter Camping Video Strawberry Reservoir



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I got out for some winter camping, not sure how many people are into these kinds of videos, I'm doing a GIVEAWAY as well...details on part 3 of 5.

This is Part 1 of 5...if you like it just wait till the end and there will be a link to the next part of the series...





for full play list of the 5 parts...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done. Looking forward to the other parts.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

What did you use for the aerial shots?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice! Was good to see you pick up your spent casings. Looks a little cool at night:smow:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> What did you use for the aerial shots?


Drone 

Phantom 3 Pro for 4k footage


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Nice! Was good to see you pick up your spent casings. Looks a little cool at night:smow:


Ya too many people just leave brass after shooting, I figured i'd film it just so it reminds people that with the fun comes some cleanup and work


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Well done. Looking forward to the other parts.
> 
> .


heres the playlist incase the annotations(for linking the other parts to watch) dont work for smart phones...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

As painful as your videos are to watch I'm actually rooting for ya. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> As painful as your videos are to watch I'm actually rooting for ya.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


lol, they really aren't for everyone  I understand that.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

super cool and great reminders for when people are out either camping or survival. Great Job!!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

KennyC said:


> super cool and great reminders for when people are out either camping or survival. Great Job!!


I love camping in the winter...many people avoid it like the plague but honestly it has its positives. No bugs, (almost)no people, very quiet... Only negative is the cold. So as long as you go prepared with the right sleeping bag and the ability to make a fire you can enjoy it


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

phorisc said:


> I love camping in the winter...many people avoid it like the plague but honestly it has its positives. No bugs, (almost)no people, very quiet... Only negative is the cold. So as long as you go prepared with the right sleeping bag and the ability to make a fire you can enjoy it


Have you ever considered building a small home made camping stove/heater out of surplus ammo boxes? I have a couple of either 20mm or 40mm (can't remember the size) I bought cheap to make a ******* stove/heater out of one of these days.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've looked at those packable titanium wood stoves a bunch. Anyone have/use one? They are not cheap and not sure if the capacity is worth the effort?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, nice editing. I really liked the star shots at night.

.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Have you ever considered building a small home made camping stove/heater out of surplus ammo boxes? I have a couple of either 20mm or 40mm (can't remember the size) I bought cheap to make a ******* stove/heater out of one of these days.


I havent, I actually ended up buying a stove. For my hot tent though I went DIY used a heavy duty tarp from harbor freight for like $35 (15'x19') ill be going this monday to test it out for the first time.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

gdog said:


> I've looked at those packable titanium wood stoves a bunch. Anyone have/use one? They are not cheap and not sure if the capacity is worth the effort?


Heres my take on the titanium stoves...If you are back packing they are a must, but if you are pulling a sled you dont notice an extra 20 lbs on your sled like you do if its on your back. So my 2 cents is get a sled and then you can winter camp luxuriously


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Good job, nice editing. I really liked the star shots at night.
> 
> .


Thanks!
The star shots could have been better, Sony has an app for timelapse which i hadnt purchased. So i just filmed the stars and then sped it up. Next time im out though ill be trying their app out which I think will be even more amazing...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The drone was pretty cool. Is that yours or did you have someone else with you

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> The drone was pretty cool. Is that yours or did you have someone else with you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


it was mine. I had it set to follow mode, and I was moving it forward and just kept it close to me so it wasnt very noticeable on camera. Also it was 4k footage so i was able to crop out what I wanted to see in the start of that shot and then have it sorta panning in slowly so I came into view. There is also a mode to fly from point A to Point B but i hadnt messed much with that so i just stuck to a semi manual/follow mode.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd like to get one some day. My father in law has one and there pretty fun to fly

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I'd like to get one some day. My father in law has one and there pretty fun to fly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


ya they are fun. Hopefully the government doesn't restrict them anymore than they already are...they recently have started requiring that you register yer drone...starting Dec 21st...Also cant fly them in national parks like Yellowstone because people were irresponsible and crashed their drones into some of the natural wonders there...


----------

